# Red stem plant id.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So I found this stem plant in my local lfs's tank and got one stem of it for free (I have been bringing them lots of business). It has really tough stem, looks a lot like terrestrial althernanthera plant. There was a green one too.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It does strongly resemble Alternanthera ficoidea, the "cherry hedge" plant—a non-aquatic. A. ficoidea comes in both green and red forms in the hobby (as well as a diverse selection of additional forms sold—appropriately—for the terrestrial garden).


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I know, right!. I have althernanthera in my container garden and it looks so much like that. But the aerial roots threw me off.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Alternanthera (even not-really-aquatic ones) will form "aerial" roots in wet conditions (are they really "aerial" if they're underwater?). I see them on cherry hedges in the stores all the time around here.


----------

